# Jeff Roberts meeting on thurs night!!



## chritters (Feb 11, 2002)

I just wanted to say to everyone who comes to this site that I am the founder of my own I.B.S chatsite on msn and I knew about jeff's meetings now for about a year and I finally made the trip to toronto to see what jeffs meetings are all about And I must say it is worth the drive to toronto Jeff is a very good speaker and he knows what he is talking about!!I hope to be able to attend a lot more if my guts will let me!!Keep up the good work jeff!!To check out my site and to join up (It's free) go to http://communities.msn.ca/irratablebowelsy...munity/home.htm My name is Chritters online ,Let me know if you join up if you are from the IBS GROUP!! Thanks chris!!


----------

